# South Dakota Deer Poacher Nabbed With DNA Testing



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

Good story , but a slap on the wrist for the poacher....


----------



## jakerPA (Sep 11, 2006)

*$250 in fines?*

DNA lab testing to the tune of $750, plus the time the investigator spent, DA, judge, etc... Seems to me that the fines were pretty darned light, and I certainly hope they recover at LEAST that extra grand in civil damages. It's great that the bad guy got caught, but the fines should cover the cost of the investigation at least. I don't like paying for the crimes of others'.


----------

